# Pantorouter



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

My ALL-IN Panto-Package (excluding router) is suppose to arrive tomorrow! 

I tried to post the URL but I do not yet have ten submissions.

I can't wait to get it and see what new improvements it has. Mac, at Woodcraft Solutions, said I'm getting "an improved model with the base press's emblem." He also said I am getting "the new template holder system."

It sure looks like it will be fun! 

Does anyone in the forum have experience with the pantorouter?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks interesting Rob. Post some pictures and a tool review after you've had a chance to test drive it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Mathias wendel has been making his own for several years. have a look at this one, and follow the links to his build and use videos.







Its on my "todo" list.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I DIY mine wood version from plans of Mathias, with some adds and I like a lot, I suppose that the metal ultimate version should be work excellent, Im sure you wont regret at all, for buying it. Congrats. :wink:


----------



## R Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

I built my pantorouter from the plans from woodgears.ca. It works great for loose tenon joints. Making your own templates are a pain. I have a couple of different sized templates for tenons and mortises. I made a box joint template. 
I need some projects to use it more. 
Someday I want to buy a metal pantorouter. 

Lee


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi Rob I'm sure you will be happy with this version. I built the wooden one from Matthias Wandels' plans and it works great. I have done thousands of tenons with it and it is holding up well. If the metal version was available I would have bought one at the time. It took 20 hours of build time. 
Regards Bob


----------



## copythat (Oct 16, 2016)

*Comments About the Tool:
*This thing is awesome! The PC890 router fits it like a dream and the system works flawlessly! I set it up like the instructions suggest and how Mac Sheldon describes in his video. I checked it for square and it was perfect! I inscribed my center lines on the template holder and table and the mortise and tenons are absolutely simple to cut and perfect. I will try the quatro mortise and tenon in the coming days as well as the box joints and dove tails.

*Comments About the Company (WoodCraft Solutions):
*I ordered my hybrid pantorouter a few weeks ago and received it a week or so later. It included new features that were significant and required new instructions to assemble it. The day I received it, I checked online for the instruction manual but it was the older version. I sent Mac Sheldon of WoodCraft Solutions an email asking about the instructions and he replied in about ten minutes! He apologized that the new manual was not online yet because of a computer glitch the day before. Apparently I was one of the most recent customers to receive the new version. Mac said the new manual would be online shortly and would call me once it was up. He did call, but I was with the wife and missed it. Not to worry, he also sent me an email with a link to the manual. Now that is customer service! But wait, it gets better.

I checked my emails today and saw that the hybrid pantorouter is on sale, $100 off. I was a little bummed because I had asked about any upcoming holiday sales and was told that there was going to be one but it would be for a Rigid router version. I'm not a Rigid router fan so I made my purchase. I sent Mac an email saying I wished I had waited the few weeks to make my purchase and he responded within five minutes. He said he understood how I felt and said he would take care of me. He credited my credit card $100 within three minutes of that email!!!!!!!

I am absolutely floored by the customer service. I believe Mac is an owner in the company and he is taking the time to do this for me, a regular customer. I love the tool but the customer service amazes me.

*Final Comments:
*I highly recommend the hybrid pantorouter! Take advantage of the $100 off with coupon code *FALL-IN*. You can order it here: *Buy Now ? PantoRouter*. You can also call *Mac Sheldon at 503-650-9833 or email him at [email protected]*.

I am not affiliated with the company and make no money by endorsing it. I just wanted to let you know of a great tool and a wonderful company. If you do buy one, tell Mac that Rob Baker couldn't say enough good things about the company.

Cheers!


----------

